# Principiantes > Preguntas Frecuentes >  Qué estáis haciendo

## albertoile

Buenas mi pregunta es la siguiente,bueno no es una pregunta,es solo para saber qué estáis haciendo ahora mismo en magia,que libros que juegos que vídeos estáis viendo...o leyendo o practicando...Yo por ejemplo estoy con el gec 2 y ascanio vol.1 y voy a pasar a la vía mágica y monedas blandas y estoy con un par de juegos...pues eso haber quien se anima y vamos poniendo lo que hacemos un saludo a todos...

----------


## NahuelMazz

Hola Albertoile. Yo estoy estudiando con mucha intensidad el Monedas In Crescendo de Cuesta y el primer tomo de Sinfonía en Mnemónica de Tamariz. 

Con las monedas acabo de aprender la versión del libro de Siempre 3 (pero bien bien aprendida, apta para el público) y ahora estoy estudiando el viaje de monedas llamado "La rutina del Somnoliento". Con éste todavía me falta, sobre todo porque hace una o dos semanas que estoy ensayando sin espejo :S. 

En relación a las cartas vengo utilizando la mnemónica hace casi un año y he avanzado bastante en su manejo (desde mi humilde opinión) y estoy enfocado a seguir perfeccionando eso. Tuve también la suerte de conocer a Tamariz hace un mes en una conferencia que dio en Bs.as y le compre sus Dvds "Mnemonica Miracles" de los que saque bastantes técnicas e ideas!

----------


## albertoile

Nadie mas se anima a comentar :Confused:

----------


## cerveser

Pues yo estoy con el GEC 2, haciendo técnica a lo bestia, y pronto empezaré con el 3.
Hace bien poco que estoy con esto y tengo poco tiempo...

----------


## Enekochorro

Debido al poco tiempo que llevo en esto de la magia estoy con la trilogia light de Roberto Giobbi y tratando de conseguir cartomagia fundamental, lamentablemente ahora mismo no estoy en España y se me hace complicado encontrar buenos libros de cartomagia para novatos por Dublín

----------

